# How does freelancing / contracting work after immigration



## dschuld (Mar 3, 2017)

I am moving to Canada soon on my Working Holiday Visa. I am a Software Engineer and want to work as a contractor or freelancer. 

I don't worry about finding jobs, I found already plenty of ads and recruiters online. The thing I haven't figured out yet is how it actually works to be self employed / independent contractor? Do I need to register something somewhere before starting to work? I'm from Germany and here there is quite a bit of organizational stuff to do when freelancing, so I am not sure about Canada, and I haven't found good info so far.

Any help and pointing to info websites is highly appreciated!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I have no idea how it would work for someone on your visa, but for Canadians there is no red tape and there is nothing to register. My brother works as a freelancer and he doesn't have to file anything except his taxes every year.


----------



## norconnect (Mar 11, 2017)

its no different from working as an employee in that there is no registration of any sorts required. As an independent contractor (self employer) you will likely be given a T4A from your client and you file taxes ay the end of the year. Thats all that will be required from you. If you earn more than $30,000 CAD in a year then you will be required to register with Canada Revenue Agency for GST/HST if the service you provide is taxable. Depending on your province and again the service you will be required to collect PST.

Registration comes in if you decide to incorporate your business, in which case the process varies by province.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

norconnect said:


> If you earn more than $30,000 CAD in a year then you will be required to register with Canada Revenue Agency for GST/HST if the service you provide is taxable. Depending on your province and again the service you will be required to collect PST.



My brother earns well in excess of $30K per year and has never had to do either of those.


----------

